# Old school / Vintage car audio clothing and accessories



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I dont see any car audio companies sell clothing or accessories anymore like they used to in the 80's and 90's. Does anyone here have anything from that era ? Here's pics of an old Alpine jacket I found on the net. 

Post some pics of old school accessories/clothing/collectibles that you have etc.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

From the early 90's, got this shirt at a local Crank It Up.


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

I got this back in the day. When i started doing sq was on the team good times


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a rare shirt from the early 80's 
















- see this same type tee in the following YT clip of the great Wayne Harris :snacks::rockon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDGcoS6kEhI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

i have an old rockford jacket ill have to take a pic of tonight, just has a small spot on the front that say Rockford Fosgate


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Another nice 80's Rockford T this time in ice blue -


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have an old Phoenix Gold shirt titled "No Limits" and has a long statement like quote on the back from '95,
A Clarion shirt that's to small to fit from '94
A LANZAR hat from '96
and an Eclipse hat from '99.

I also have some newer stuff that was free from the local CA store. A Memphis shirt and an American Bass shirt. Both from ~'08


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

bump for more.


----------



## Treesx4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lots of nice gear!!! Here are my contributions.... This is a OLD School JBL letterman style jacket... I got it in 95 or 96 when I was some what sponsored.... I was running a ton of JBL stuff before they went all crazy with the Crown stuff and went competition crazy.... But its fun to wear and watch people look... as they think I somebody important!!! Hey I'm kinda a big deal (not really)


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Here's today's picture of my old school Soundstream sweatshirt! That sweatshirt was from the early 90's. Their green dot is now fuzzy. Lost some cotton (lint) in the washer/dryer over the years. Got that shirt from Paradyme or somewhere. That was when the Soundstream facility was on Blue Ravine Road (Folsom) near a stream lol! (history)

Back then I had their headunit, amp, component, coax and other speakers, big SPL 160 sub, etc (split across two vehicles). Also their famous RCA-type cables with grounding on one end.


edit: I had the "all other amps are dog meat" t-shirt too!!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Cool Stuff!


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

PPI






Clarion




DLS:


Pioneer


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I was looking for something and digging thru a storage box. Then I saw my good old xtant keychain thing! It came with the new amp in the mid-90's. Maybe I should dial that phone number to see who answers it


----------

